# مزارع الخرج لجميع انواع الثيل



## تسويق نت 111 (23 أغسطس 2016)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مزارع الخرج
لجميع انواع الثيل توريد وتركيب وتنسيق الحدائق في جميع أنحاء المملكة








































التواصل عبر الجوال أو الواتس / 
0543183481*​


----------



## تسويق نت 111 (24 أغسطس 2016)

*رد: مزارع الخرج لجميع انواع الثيل*

*العرض مستمر*​


----------



## تسويق نت 111 (26 أغسطس 2016)

*رد: مزارع الخرج لجميع انواع الثيل*

*العرض مستمر*​


----------

